# Progressive Muscle Relaxation.



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Here's a really good tool for relaxation.

http://www.guidetopsychology.com/pmr.htm


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Universal,

I love to do this type of relaxation program. I have a favorite tape where the speaker tells you what to do. I redid the tape and added some real relaxing music at the end, so when I listen to it I usually end up going to sleep.

Relaxation is a big part of bringing ourselves into a peaceful state where we can be more receptive to realizing how much anxiety plays a part in our disorder.

Thanks for posting the site.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

"Never practice after using any intoxicants."

Why is this?? Is it dangerous to flex your muscles while intoxicated?

I've heard of this muscle tension thing before, but this site is very detailed thank you for posting it.

I should get a tape like terri. Could you tell me the name of the tape terri?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Peacedove, I wish I could tell you, but my shrink from years ago made it from a tape he had. The speaker does not even give his name. I would love for you to have one because even my "normal" friends that I make a copy of and give to when they are going thru stressful times love it.

I have 3 or 4 others that I have bought at different times and I don't care for any of the speaker's styles. I hope you can find one that works for you. I remember my psych said not to do it as a form of going to bed. Should have asked why but just said okay. Thing still puts me to sleep even if it's the middle of the day. :lol:


----------

